# Packard Badged



## Junkhunter (Jun 11, 2015)

I found this Packard badged frame. The bars have slots where there was a crossbar at one time. The dropouts where the rear tire goes has dog legs for a drop stand. It appears to have been repainted at some time. Maybe olive drab with a little blue showing here and there. The forks have a hole instead of a slot. so it has to be fairly old. I've searched Packard bike images but I haven't been able to find one similar. I think this IS the front fender, but no rear fender. Is this a Packard? There's a tab sticking out of the front fork where maybe a light or fender connection may have been. Wish I had more info. Who manufactured Packard frames?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2015)

Single bar Colson. PM of interest sent.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 11, 2015)

So is it badged incorrectly?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2015)

Junkhunter said:


> So is it badged incorrectly?





Nope. Looks to be about a 36-37 Colson. I don't believe that fender came off that bike, unless the braces have been replaced.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 11, 2015)

Should they be peaked fenders? There was a peaked one there where I found it too. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2015)

Have a pic of the serial number under the bottom bracket(crank)?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've seen Packard badges on Schwinn, CWC,and maybe Shelby bicycles as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Have a pic of the serial number under the bottom bracket(crank)?




This bike showed up on my porch today and so I took some pics of my next project. 





Serial number 7807H







Looks like an old repair of the chain stays to the bottom bracket. 
Is this a long wheelbase frame bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes and yes


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes and yes




Thanks Mike.  one more question am I missing a number  or is this August 37?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

If no separate 2 digit letter/number under the serial, most likely a '36.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> If no separate 2 digit letter/number under the serial, most likely a '36.




Cool thanks Mike and the catalog pic. 
I tore into it to see how bad the repair was and it looks like somebody braised all the connections at the bottom bracket. 








Junkfinder said he didn't look that close at it and didn't notice the repair. He was willing to do whatever it takes to make it right. we settled on a fair deal I think.
I still want to try and get it to be my next rider....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2015)

I need a fender set like this blue


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Good luck! Colson fenders seem to be as rare as hen's teeth, at least 36-37


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Good luck! Colson fenders seem to be as rare as hen's teeth, at least 36-37




Are these right? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colson-fend...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419876ec87


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 23, 2015)

i hope you can enjoy it. I know we were both disappointed when this was found. I would not have sold it had I known this was there. I probably would have never found it unless I had stripped the frame for paint. From seeing the before and after cleaning pics, I seriously doubt anyone would have. I hope you are pleased with the what you received vs what you paid. From the pics I'm guessing it was blue originally. I would like to see a pic after the whole frame is cleaned. Is there much of the original paint still intact?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Think those are 38's. I have a couple of those as placeholders til I find some more 37's!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Repairs on these long wheelbase frames seem to be pretty common. I think the only one I have that's completely clean is my '37 Imperial frame. Just about everyone has at least one repair at the BB & all have repaired or loose lower rear fender braces. I bet that single bar is even more prone to stress cracks due to the design & less reinforcement.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 23, 2015)

That's good to know. I will be much more suspicious if I come across other Colsons in the future. Bet on that. Poor manufacturing techniques I assume.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Junkhunter said:


> That's good to know. I will be much more suspicious if I come across other Colsons in the future. Bet on that. Poor manufacturing techniques I assume.




Not necessarily...Just a lot of stress on these long wheelbase frames. Maybe it's a good thing I didn't get this frame. I probably woulda snapped it


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 23, 2015)

I probably won't pick up any more Colsons even if I find them if that's the case. May I ask how big you are? Not worth the trouble if they're not built better than that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

Colsons are actually made quite well. Just something I've noticed on the bikes I have. By all means pick up Colsons if you come across them. They are definitely sought after by many collectors.


----------



## mike j (Jun 24, 2015)

Junkhunter said:


> I probably won't pick up any more Colsons even if I find them if that's the case. May I ask how big you are? Not worth the trouble if they're not built better than that.



If you pass on the next one you find, I'll run up & grab it. They're fast becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jun 24, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Think those are 38's. I have a couple of those as placeholders til I find some more 37's!




How can the 36/37 fenders be distinguished from the 38's? 
I probably have a set of 38's that fit on my 37 as long as I place a small spacer between the fender and the frame.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2015)

mike j said:


> If you pass on the next one you find, I'll run up & grab it. They're fast becoming a favorite of mine.




You'll have to out run me first.  But yeah, they're all junk, don't even look for them, especially the early ones.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2015)

I cleaned up the badge.  I think it came out nice. 




The original color appears to be black; one faint white stripe around the head tube looks original.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2015)

mike j said:


> If you pass on the next one you find, I'll run up & grab it. They're fast becoming a favorite of mine.




I finished putting together my Packard and I could see it being a favorite rider of mine. 
I wet sanded it for smoothness not appearance.  I cleaned everything up; regreased it and built it with some parts I had; along with some parts that came with it. 









1936 Packard manufactured by Colson with long wheelbase. 
It's a good fit and still very solid.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2015)

I changed the kickstand to a taller one and it fits the frame better and I added a rack that I had from my Western Flyer.
I left the rack with all of its rust from storage for 70 years... I really like the lines and think it goes better with this bike. 





The geometry of the frame seems to put me more on top of the bike than most old frames that I ride. 
I like it and it rides no hands perfect. 







From the other days ride without the rack.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2015)

This bike rides really good  especially no hands. 







Backside green room on two wheels
Who sold Packard bicycles in the 30s?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad you're keeping it Marc. Better see it at the upcoming Coaster Colson Ride in Dec. Found another catalog pic of your bike(tho I believe thisis a '37). LWB/Tall frame too.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Glad you're keeping it Marc. Better see it at the upcoming Coaster Colson Ride in Dec. Found another catalog pic of your bike(tho I believe thisis a '37). LWB/Tall frame too.




Thanks Mike. Me too. I really like riding this bike


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

new pictures...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bump this thread to show my bike at the beach with the basket...







I have had this bike more than a year now...







Superfast beachgoer


----------



## Junkhunter (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad to see it's still rolling. i haven't had another Colson since. It looks good though!


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 20, 2016)

This would be the correct chain guard for it. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/37-colson-chain-guard.93086/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> This would be the correct chain guard for it. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/37-colson-chain-guard.93086/View attachment 342043



Yes


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> This would be the correct chain guard for it.



Thanks. 
I dig the fact the catalog shows this bike without; so that gives me the liberty to do the same; in my opinion. Save on money and rattles





I don't have the fenders or drop stand either


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2017)

Junkhunter said:


> Glad to see it's still rolling. i haven't had another Colson since. It looks good though!



Thank you; still rolling and rusting from use...


 

 

 
It is the shadow bike in my new avatar pic.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2017)

Picked up one of these singlebars recently. Equipped with the optional 28" high-pressure wheelset and pretty complete except for missing the chainguard.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2017)

That one is awesome Mike! What is its' badge?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Bump it with a CL ad today:https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bop/d/fountain-valley-1936-packard/6785808117.html


----------

